# Flywheel Dowel Pin



## nelam (Feb 16, 2005)

What is the purpose of the flywheel dowel pin besides aligning the pressure plate during installation? 

I got a Fidanza flywheel for my NX2000, and for some reason it didn't come with those pins. 

So, I am thinking installing the clutch without the dowels pins.

Does that sound okay to you guys?

Thanks,
Nelson


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

NO..Get the pins put in by your local machine shop.....those pins are there to take the load off of the bolts. ALSO...the bolt holes are slightly larger then the bolt diameter so your PP will not stay in position on your Flywheel. 

Do it right and get those pins in there. It's not expensive AND you wont have to worry about feeling stupid because you wanted to save money.


----------



## nelam (Feb 16, 2005)

I talked to the dealer, and various people. It sounds like it is a good idea to use the dowel pins. So, I got a set of stock dowel pins from the dealer, but the dowel pin holes on the Fidanza flywheel is larger than the stock dowels.

I guess I need to get a set of Fidanza dowel pins for that flywheel. 

Do you guys have the Nissan part number for the stock dowels, just in case the dealer gave me the wrong pins?

Thanks everyone for their input,
Nelson


----------

